# Eurojet Engine & Transmission Mounts



## BlueWabbit (Jun 13, 2007)

I thought BFI was the only one who created a 2.5 Engine & Transmission mount but I found out today that EuroJet makes them as well. 

Was wondering if anyone who has the Eurojet mounts installed on their 2.5 could you chime in to see the quality of the build but also what kind of pros / cons you experienced before / after the install. 

If anyone who has the BFI mounts want to chime in as well that could be great. 

Mounts for $540 vs $350 is quite a significant jump between the two and I want to make sure if I decide to go with either one that I won't second guess my decision.


----------



## disphunktion (May 18, 2002)

I can only speak from my experience with BFI. 

Ordered two weeks ago, received last Friday, installed on Saturday and it totally change the car. 

Inside the cabin everything shake, it shake so much that I had to remove all my changes to stop hearing weird noise :laugh: 

Performance wise, acceleration is now better, I don't feel the engine rocking anymore even when I let off the gas pedal. 

Overall, I would buy back from BFI  

:beer:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Do you have a link to the EJ mounts? I'd be interested in seeing them versus BFI and versus BSH as far as design goes.


----------



## BlueWabbit (Jun 13, 2007)

Here's a link for the BFI mounts:http://store.blackforestindustries.com 

Here's the link for the EJ mounts:http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5885663-Eurojet-Racing-Mk5-Mk6-Motor-Mounts-IN-STOCK-NOW!


----------



## BlueWabbit (Jun 13, 2007)

Did you get the Stage 1 or Stage 2 mounts? Did you get both Engine & Transmission? 



disphunktion said:


> I can only speak from my experience with BFI.
> 
> Ordered two weeks ago, received last Friday, installed on Saturday and it totally change the car.
> 
> ...


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

those mounts look exactly like the old BSH ones. what is pictured for a motor mount is not for a 2.5l . 
the BFI motor mount uses 3 billet pieces. and the 2.5l mount has that weird L shape that the other mkv's dont have. 

 
P1020866 by dhenr012, on Flickr 

it looks like their transmission mount would work if it has the 2 holes and not three to line up to the transmission. 

i personally have the BFI stage 1 set up and love it 

oh and for the record. those mounts are not going to make your motor accelerate any faster. but will help you transfer the power to the wheels better by reducing the engine movement.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i have BSH mounts, and i must say that they are worth every penny.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Eurojet does not make a 2.5-specific engine mount. I couldn't find one on their website anyway. 
The engine mount depicted in the link provided by the OP is for 4-cylinder applications and will fit MK4-MK6 4-cylinders. 
The transmission mount on Eurojet's website is 6-speed/DSG specific, so if you have a 2.5l - whether it be 5-speed or Tiptronic - it's not going to fit. 

Black Forest Industries has engine and transmission mounts that are specifically made to fit 2.5l vehicles and they're offered in three different durometers.
I had a stage 1 engine mount and both the stage 1 trans insert, followed by the stage 1 complete replacement, in my 2.5l 5-speed Rabbit. My Rabbit had a Stage 2 turbo kit that the mounts made a world of difference! Even if you're naturally aspirated, the mounts are money well spent. 

BSH also makes 2.5l mounts, but only one durometer bushing is offered. Most people with BSH's mounts are satisfied from what I've read, but I have no first hand experience with them and will pass no judgement.


----------



## BlueWabbit (Jun 13, 2007)

Yes, I know that it doesn't increase power. I've done most of the bolt ons for my Rabbit anyways and I'm satisified with the power for daily driving. I'm just looking into other smaller mods I could do myself and continue working on my car. 

I didn't want to invest so heavily into the BFI engine mounts if it's $540 for both complete mounts and honestly it's a lot of money for a working college student to invest to so I just want to make sure it's all worth it. OR even having an alternative that EJ has given the 2.5 community seeing what outweighs. 

Yes, I do know the lesson that "you get what you pay for" but fundamentally if both mounts do the purpose of help transferring the power to the wheels correctly it then just becomes the question of durability and then lastly cost, IMO. 



nickbeezy said:


> those mounts look exactly like the old BSH ones. what is pictured for a motor mount is not for a 2.5l .
> the BFI motor mount uses 3 billet pieces. and the 2.5l mount has that weird L shape that the other mkv's dont have.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueWabbit (Jun 13, 2007)

If you do contact EJ directly on the link posted above they do make one specifically for the 2.5 engines, from what I read from the postings on EJ's FS thread. 

I will look into BSH's mounts but from what I've researched no one has complaints and all quite satisfied with their mounts from BSH. 



DriveVW4Life said:


> Eurojet does not make a 2.5-specific engine mount. I couldn't find one on their website anyway.
> The engine mount depicted in the link provided by the OP is for 4-cylinder applications and will fit MK4-MK6 4-cylinders.
> The transmission mount on Eurojet's website is 6-speed/DSG specific, so if you have a 2.5l - whether it be 5-speed or Tiptronic - it's not going to fit.
> 
> ...


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

BlueWabbit said:


> If you do contact EJ directly on the link posted above they do make one specifically for the 2.5 engines, from what I read from the postings on EJ's FS thread. ...


 I've been on their website and there is no mention of a 2.5l engine mount; only FSI/TSI. 
If they make an engine mount for the 5-cylinder, they aren't marketing it very well.


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

DriveVW4Life said:


> I've been on their website and there is no mention of a 2.5l engine mount; only FSI/TSI.
> If they make an engine mount for the 5-cylinder, they aren't marketing it very well.


 They state in the thread that they do in fact sell both the 2.5 mount is just under a different part number


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Good call man.
> 
> We do have the mk5 2.5L mounts in stock. They are part number EJ581-M40-02-00. Our website says FSI/TSI but they fit the 2.5/3.2/3.6 as well.


 Heres the quote :thumbup:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Honestly I'd want to see a picture before I would buy. I'm sure they sell them but just to be safe. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Thagodeus said:


> Heres the quote :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Admittedly, I did not read through the thread. I looked to see what was being advertised and didn't read this quote. 

However, if they in fact make a 2.5 mount, they should do a better job with their part numbers. EJ581-M40-02-00 on their website is listed as an *FSI/TSI engine mount*. Moreover, they claim that part number fits 2.5/3.2/3.6 engines, but the 5-cylinder and 6-cylinder engine brackets are unique and not compatible with eachother, or the 4-cylinder bracket. This means they would have to have three different engine mounts, not one universal application. 

Maybe they're confused and talking about the transmission mount, but that's an entirely different part number then what they provided in your quote and it still wouldn't fit *most* 5-speed or Tiptronic vehicles. Early 5-speeds used the 3-hole trans bracket like the 6-speed cars, but it was isolated to 05.5 & maybe '06, IIRC. Either way, there are two different style transmission mounts for the MK5/MK6 vehicle; again, not one universal application. 

I should also add that Eurojet admits their mounts are identical copies to the VF Engineering mounts. VF Engineering does not make 2.5l motor mounts or 5-speed transmission mounts. 

It would be great for the 2.5l community to have another engine mount option available, but I'm not convinced EJ's 2.5l or 5-speed mounts exist. I would hate for a 2.5er to buy the part(s) advertised on their website and find out it doesn't fit after they go to all the trouble of tearing down their engine bay. I'm posting all of this information not to bash anyone, or their products, but to educate the 2.5l community. 

Maybe Eurojet can link me [us] to the 2.5-specific engine and transmission mount on their website. 


To prove my point to any naysayers out there, here are pictures of MK5/MK6 mounts to illustrate there IS a difference. 

*6-speed & DSG Transmission* 









*5-speed & Tiptronic Transmission* 









*FSI/TSI Engine Mount* 









*VR6 Engine Mount* 









*2.5l Engine Mount* 












DriveVW4Life said:


> ... BSH also makes 2.5l mounts, but only one durometer bushing is offered. ...


 I retract this statement. 
Looking at BSH's website, I am unable to find the 2.5l-specific engine mounts.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Thagodeus said:


> They state in the thread that they do in fact sell both the 2.5 mount is just under a different part number


 Nope VF and Jcaps has the same thing listed. Go ahead and order it, see what you get.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

DriveVW4Life said:


> I retract this statement.
> Looking at BSH's website, I am unable to find the 2.5l-specific engine mounts.


 Iirc it is discontinued.


----------



## BlueWabbit (Jun 13, 2007)

I guess I'll try PM'ing Eurojet to see if they make one specifically for the 2.5 and see if they have pictures. I do know that the mounts for both engine and transmission are completely different vs GTI's. 

Just sent them a PM hopefully I'll get a response soon. If they have any pictures for me, I'll link them to you guys.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

You can make a 3 bolt mount work on a two bolt car but it involves a grinder and a pair of washers. I have one on mine. But as noted above, there is no way to make any other side engine mount work that isn't a 2.5L mount.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

lessthanalex said:


> You can make a 3 bolt mount work on a two bolt car but it involves a grinder and a pair of washers. ...


 Or, you save yourself the headache and buy a proper 5-speed mount like  BFI's Stage 1 for $179.99


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

DriveVW4Life said:


> Or, you save yourself the headache and buy a proper 5-speed mount like  BFI's Stage 1 for $179.99


 Yes but when you buy it used with side engine mount and pay less than double that for both it's worth it to me. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

disphunktion said:


> I can only speak from my experience with BFI.
> 
> Ordered two weeks ago, received last Friday, installed on Saturday and it totally change the car.
> 
> ...


 Did you get the stage 1 or 2 engine/trans mount? Also, I've read that there is a break in period, so vibrations if you just installed them may become less.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

DUSlider said:


> Did you get the stage 1 or 2 engine/trans mount? Also, I've read that there is a break in period, so vibrations if you just installed them may become less.


 for me it was 500-1k miles or so.


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> i have BSH mounts, and i must say that they are worth every penny.


x2


----------



## BlueWabbit (Jun 13, 2007)

Here you guys go, this is what EuroJet PM'ed me.

http://www.eurojetracing.com/vw/mk5m...smission-mount

http://www.eurojetracing.com/vw/mk5-...pendulum-mount

Both of these mounts fit the 2.5's. We are developing an engine mount as we speak and we hope to have it out sometime soon!

So currently EJ does not have an engine mount but a transmission mount instead.

BFI would be the only company that currently makes a 2.5 engine mount then.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Wouldn't hold your breath on a Stasis mount. And ya BFI has them, I didn't see BSH mount listed anymore.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I spoke with vibratech a few months back. They should have something out very soon.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlueWabbit (Jun 13, 2007)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Wouldn't hold your breath on a Stasis mount. And ya BFI has them, I didn't see BSH mount listed anymore.


I believe some fellow members said they discontinued them. I was really hoping to take a look at one to see how the quality / materials used to the build the mounts different compared to BFI for example.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Does anyone else's car hit a resonant frequency around 1200-1500rpm where the car buzzes for a brief second when slowing down (engine braking)?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

lessthanalex said:


> Does anyone else's car hit a resonant frequency around 1200-1500rpm where the car buzzes for a brief second when slowing down (engine braking)?


yes. for me, i feel the harsh vibrations around that rpm, but the vibrations in reverse are the worst


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> yes. for me, i feel the harsh vibrations around that rpm, but it is worse the vibrations in reverse are the worst


I honestly can't say I've gone fast enough to notice reverse vibrations.


----------

